# Covering my machines



## Aukai (Oct 27, 2017)

I saw some good ideas posted earlier about covering machines. This is one solution I came up with, lawn leaf bags large size. Water proof, and durable. We do not have a "fall" season here, but I saw these online for 20 bucks each, and free shipping. I live near the ocean, and the salt air just coats everything if not covered. It's not a custom fit but waterproof, and durable. I'm ok with it, they are covering my mill, and 80 gal compressor. I'll have to figure out the lathe when it gets here.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 27, 2017)

i may just steal your idea!


----------



## Aukai (Oct 27, 2017)

The very reason I posted it


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 27, 2017)

I use old bedsheets my wife gives me, as they help keep the dust/particulates off the machines. We don't have much issue with 'salt air' here in SE Arizona.


----------



## DHarris (Oct 27, 2017)

Aukai, are those bags "breathable" ? e.g. will they cause moisture to sweat from the inside?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 27, 2017)

The cloth needs to be able to "breathe" or it will trap moisture and cause rust.  I do believe mower leaf bags will breathe.
DHarris beat me to it!


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 27, 2017)

Just a wild comment, perhaps splitting one side will let you cover your lathe, And like WRMILLER we don't get much salt air  at in the four corners.


----------



## kvt (Oct 27, 2017)

I have some old Cloth shower curtins that I use to cover stuff.   THat and old denim also works for me.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 27, 2017)

Remind me please of why you would want to cover a machine?


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 27, 2017)

Boswell said:


> Remind me please of why you would want to cover a machine?



Poor machines kept in the dark


----------



## aliva (Oct 27, 2017)

I buy  plastic painters drop cloths and just drape it over the machines, let them hang loose so they will breath seems to work for me every winter. I also cover the mill and lathe ways with iso 32 oil and then saran wrap


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 27, 2017)

Boswell said:


> Remind me please of why you would want to cover a machine?



If you can't come up with a good answer for that, I can't help you.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok, I am beyond help then. I guess if I stored them outside it might be a good idea. BTW, It is a serious question. my machines are inside a shop, my humidity is not extreme. I keep them reasonably clean and have not seen any rust in the 4 or 5 years since I bought my first machine. Is there something I should know about care and feeding that I am missing?


----------



## bl00 (Oct 27, 2017)

Some of us don't have a dedicated machine shop.  My machines are in the garage where other activities also take place such as spray painting, woodworking, sanding, grinding, nerf gun fights etc.  Dust tends to collect everywhere.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 27, 2017)

OK, that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 27, 2017)

Boswell said:


> Ok, I am beyond help then. I guess if I stored them outside it might be a good idea. BTW, It is a serious question. my machines are inside a shop, my humidity is not extreme. I keep them reasonably clean and have not seen any rust in the 4 or 5 years since I bought my first machine. Is there something I should know about care and feeding that I am missing?



My response was supposed to be humorous in that if you can't think of a reason to have them, then you likely don't. 

I too have my machines in a garage, with windows and doors open during the summer for some cooler airflow through the 'shop'. I live in a arid climate, and it can get windy oftentimes. I don't want the sand/grit on my machines, as it will get into places I can't clean and accelerate wear.

If I had my machines in a true shop that had A/C and no windows open to the outside, I might not cover them. Maybe. 

I consider my machines to be precision instruments, and would like to keep them that way for as long as possible. I keep a couple of micrometers and calipers on my hand bench, and I throw a clean rag over them when I leave the shop. I guess I'm just weird.


----------



## mikey (Oct 27, 2017)

The climate in Hawaii is pretty humid most of the year and especially on Kauai where Aukai is located; one of the wettest spots on the Planet. In addition, we are surrounded by salt water and the salt is blown around by trade winds most days so  rust is a serious issue here. Keeping machines covered is just smart. 

I did wonder if those covers breathe, Aukai. I use cotton sheets to flow air and keep dust and airborne salt off the machines. Never thought about yard bags, though.


----------



## kvt (Oct 27, 2017)

Breathing and air flow is why I use the cloth shower curtians.   They also have weights on one edge and loops on the other end so I can hook them and the weights keep the other end down.   I'm in a single car garage and everything to include wood work and painting goes on and Do not want the saw dust in my equpment so It gets oiled down and a cover to keep the junk out.    Also dust and wind in TX does not mater if the door is open or not you will get dust and grit blowing in around the edges of the door.


----------



## samthedog (Oct 27, 2017)

I used an ATV cover for my lathe. It's a great fit and is also waterproof.

Paul.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you for all of the responses. I have not seen any condensation happening in the bags, there is not much of a temperature swing here. I work 48 hr shifts on one job, and a second job to afford my minor luxuries. There for the need for covers. I do not have an enclosed garage, so a lot of dust gets blown around also. I'll keep my eye on any condensation. If it breathes the salt will get through also. I have a 70 Chevelle that has had rust issues sitting in the garage as well.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 27, 2017)

mikey said:


> The climate in Hawaii is pretty humid most of the year and especially on Kauai where Aukai is located; one of the wettest spots on the Planet. In addition, we are surrounded by salt water and the salt is blown around by trade winds most days so  rust is a serious issue here. Keeping machines covered is just smart.
> 
> 
> Aukai said:
> ...



When I was stationed at Sub-base Pearl Harbor we never covered the machines but we did preform a ton of PM. Those big machines where pre WW II and had to keep them well oiled. The large hanger doors to the huge shop/s remained open with humid air flowing constantly. I suppose the salt would be of concern. I would get your garage closed in asap or PM's will become your third job.


----------



## mikey (Oct 27, 2017)

Aukai said:


> If it breathes the salt will get through also.



Oddly enough, cotton will allow air to flow but not dust or salt. I have a table saw that is 30+ years old and not a speck of rust anywhere. Just paste wax every so often and cotton towels on it. Cotton is a good option, I think.

I agree with Paco - might be a good idea to enclose your garage, especially with those nice machines and assorted tooling in there. Might come home from your 48 hour shift to find your tools gone.


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2017)

Good sewing machine some canvas tarps, ,thread


----------



## Aukai (Oct 27, 2017)

My front door bell, and greeting committee.  The hole is when the delivery man puts things by the gate.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2017)

Boswell said:


> Remind me please of why you would want to cover a machine?


To keep it warm overnight?  

Seriously, a good reason to cover machines not in use is to keep grinding dust off them.  Grinding dust (and to a lesser extent wood dust) is murder to machines...  An even better bet is to keep grinders and woodworking equipment completely isolated (like in another building) from metal working machines.  If only most of us had that luxury...


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 29, 2017)

I have found old fitted bed sheets are great. The elastic in the edge keeps them in place.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 29, 2017)

NortonDommi said:


> I have found old fitted bed sheets are great. The elastic in the edge keeps them in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll put that under my covers.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been using the canvas painters drop cloth from harbor freight. I think they're about $7.00 and they work great.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 29, 2017)

I use the HF canvas drop cloths like pineyfolks but only cover stuff when grinding or doing woodwork. My shop has metal working on one side, wood on the other. I have two ceiling fans that run 24/7 over the metal side. Everything is oiled or waxed regularly. I use LPS1 in a squirt bottle for most cast iron. No rust on anything.

Bruce


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 29, 2017)

bl00 said:


> Some of us don't have a dedicated machine shop.  My machines are in the garage where other activities also take place such as spray painting, woodworking, sanding, grinding, nerf gun fights etc.  Dust tends to collect everywhere.


Sounds like my "dedicated" machine shop.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 29, 2017)

Aukini, Great idea. Couldn't find any grass or leaf bags on Craig's list - but did get inundated with Nissan "Leaf" electric automobiles.  Don't think I will search for leaf bags again. 

I wonder if cotton painter's drop cloths would work?

Glenn


----------



## Aukai (Oct 29, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Aukini, Great idea. Couldn't find any grass or leaf bags on Craig's list - but did get inundated with Nissan "Leaf" electric automobiles.  Don't think I will search for leaf bags again.
> 
> I wonder if cotton painter's drop cloths would work?
> 
> Glenn


Those seem to have a following,  I ended up with bulk bags as a search item checking for leaf bags. This one is an option.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JHK9A4/ref=oh_aui_detailpa


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 30, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> I use the HF canvas drop cloths like pineyfolks but only cover stuff when grinding or doing woodwork. My shop has metal working on one side, wood on the other. I have two ceiling fans that run 24/7 over the metal side. Everything is oiled or waxed regularly. I use LPS1 in a squirt bottle for most cast iron. No rust on anything.
> 
> Bruce


Ceiling fans were the best thing I put in my shop. Mine run all year round. Keeping the air moving helps even in an unheated shop.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

I bought some HF moving blankets heavy but breathable . Also have used grill covers , end of year at Wal-Mart


----------



## kvt (Oct 30, 2017)

HOw about firing cannon off in the my garage shop.  Muffles the sound. 
But does create a mess on everything. Thus cover all


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 5, 2017)

I use old bed sheets and fitted mattress covers.  Good quality cotton sets run about $1 at the local yard sales in summer.


----------

